# L'iPod Mini: pas si cher que ça



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2004)

Après la présentation de l'iPod Mini et la révélation de son prix, on a tous un peu trouvé qu'il était trop élevé... C'était tirer des conclusions un peu hâtives, l'*Opinion* de Cyril Pavillard, nous prouve le contraire, ou du moins que son prix est justifié. 

Lire également *cette dépêche* qui informe des prix en Europe.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Janvier 2004)

Oui si ob l'achete au USA


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui si ob l'achete au USA



C'est qui ça ob?


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ça ob?


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>


plus sérieusement : quelle touche est à droite du b sur la plupart des clavier ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> plus sérieusement : quelle touche est à droite du b sur la plupart des clavier ?



n... et alors? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  J'ai un clavier QWERTZ...


----------



## ederntal (8 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ça ob?



ça devait vouloir dire "on" faut pas cherché la petite bete non plus...

Ce baladeur semble vraiment parfait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et il va surement baisser plus tard, rester minimaliste comme fonctions, et tout petit.... et améliorer les fonction de l'ipod actuel.

Du tout bon


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2004)

*Message de Crunch-Crunch posté ici, suite à son sujet fermé*



			
				Crunch Crunch a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Franchement, plus je regarde le positionnement de ce "iPod mini" dans la gamme Apple, et plus j'ai l'impression que la mauvaise aventure du Cube est en train de se reproduire.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> ...



Comme on l'a dit dans ce sujet, le prix de l'iPod est complétement justifié. Il suffit de regarder la concurrence. Cet iPod Mini va cartonner. Bien sûr, on trouvera des produits bas de gamme moins cher, mais l'iPod Mini n'est pas un produit bas de gamme, Apple ne cherche pas à faire ça.


----------



## minime (8 Janvier 2004)

Crunch Crunch a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, plus je regarde le positionnement de ce "iPod mini" dans la gamme Apple, et plus j'ai l'impression que la mauvaise aventure du Cube est en train de se reproduire.



Tu partages les doutes émis par ZDNet : «_Apple a-t-il créé un futur hit dans la lignée du premier iMac, ou un objet au design soigné mais dont le prix trop élevé entrainera l'échec ?_»

Ah, l'article date du 30 octobre 2001 et parle en fait du premier iPod 5 Go. Ce lien est une trouvaille de Gete.net, qui évoque l'iPod mini dans son article à propos de Macworld 2004. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il peut éventuellement être perçu comme trop cher par rapport aux autres iPod, mais pour quelqu'un cherchant un iPod encore plus miniaturisé (mais aussi fonctionnel), ou ne voulant pas dépenser plus, ou n'ayant pas 15 Go de musique à transporter, ou ne comptant pas vraiment l'utiliser comme HD Firewire, le choix du mini n'est pas idiot. Ça fait toujours une économie de 50$, et ceux qui finalement veulent bien les dépenser achèteront un 15 Go.

D'après le Mercury News, Phil Schiller (vice-président en charge du marketing) a déclaré que l'idée d'un iPod mini d'une capacité plus faible -donc moins cher et moins proche du modèle 15 Go- n'était pas écartée par Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2004)

Faut voir qu'il s'appuie sur une technologie ACTUELLEMENT chère. En se démocratisant, cette techno permettra d'avoir un bon périphérique qui rencontrera un franc succès.

Je pense pas qu'AAPL ait besoin de faire des clés_USB_qui_font_de_la_musique.exe à 130 de la rue montgallet...

On est dans une autre catégorie, qui deviendra payante (ce sera un genre de Xelibri ou autres sucreries...)


----------



## benjamin (8 Janvier 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> D'après le Mercury News, Phil Schiller (vice-président en charge du marketing) a déclaré que l'idée d'un iPod mini d'une capacité plus faible -donc moins cher et moins proche du modèle 15 Go- n'était pas écartée par Apple.



C'est ce que je pense aussi. Rien n'empêche Apple de faire une extension de gamme par le bas. Une gamme 2, 4 et 6 serait sympa


----------



## donatello (9 Janvier 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> D'après le Mercury News, Phil Schiller (vice-président en charge du marketing) a déclaré que l'idée d'un iPod mini d'une capacité plus faible -donc moins cher et moins proche du modèle 15 Go- n'était pas écartée par Apple.



C'est marrant parceque le vice-prez d'Apple, Greg Joswiak, semble avoir dit  exactement le contraire (lu dans le Guardian).



_He also dismissed pre-show rumours that Apple had been considering launching a sub-$99 player as "something we don't want to get in to."

"That's why all this nonsense about us doing a $99 player was just that. We weren't going to do a player that does 30 songs - it's very uninteresting to us."_


----------



## minime (9 Janvier 2004)

Je crois qu'ils ne parlent pas de la même chose. Joswiak écarte l'idée d'un lecteur dépouillé, qui ne serait pas un "iPod à part entière" et viserait le bas de gamme, à moins de 100$. Schiller laisse entendre qu'il est toujours possible de proposer un modèle qui soit un vrai iPod, mais d'une capacité de 1,5 ou 2 Go (d'après la capacité des disques durs 1 pouce disponibles actuellement sur le marché) et vendu 199$ par exemple.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2004)

l'iPod mini aurait le bon prix s'il était fourni avec des accessoires.
Là il est trop cher (pour moi).


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2004)

> l'iPod mini aurait le bon prix s'il était fourni avec des accessoires.
> Là il est trop cher (pour moi).



Il est cher, quand il est pris à part... Mais, à côté de la concurrence, son prix est correct.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> > l'iPod mini aurait le bon prix s'il était fourni avec des accessoires.
> > Là il est trop cher (pour moi).
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, par rapport à la concurrence directe il est bien, mais comparé à un iPod 20 Go (qui n'est peut-être pas dans le même segment mais reste assez proche), il est trop cher.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2004)

> > l'iPod mini aurait le bon prix s'il était fourni avec des accessoires.
> > Là il est trop cher (pour moi).
> 
> 
> ...



Encore faut-il savoir de quelle concurrence on parle. Je ne crois pas que la taille soit si primordiale que ça et dans ce cas il y a plien de lecteurs mp3 à disque dur aui proposent 20 ou 40 go à ce prix !


----------



## Lordwizard (10 Janvier 2004)

Qui n'a pas trouvé le premier iPod vraiment trop cher pour ce que c'est ??? Et pourtant on voit la suite : 2millions vendus et ce n'est que le début...

Faut arreter le matraquage des sites de rumeurs les mecs !! Qui a part eux nous ont sortis un ipod à - de 200$ ?? Personne !!

Le iPod mini est effectivement "cher" mais moins que le reste de la gamme et surtout il est vraiment très sexy et remet une longueur d'avance par rapport à la taille/poids/capacité face à la concurrence sur le segment disques durs...

Apple ne peut pas et ne se lancera jamais dans l'entrée de gamme au prix cassés !! même pour l'iPod il laissera ce segment à d'autres comme HP par exemple... Apple prèfere se garder le haut de gamme et les marges confortables... C'est non seulement une philosophie et une façon de se demarquer sur le segment haut de gamme mais surtout une réalité économique !! Apple ne peut pas produire et livrer en "masse" un produit, ils n'ont pas les reins ou la taille necessaire !!


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2004)

Ca risque quand même d'être un objet de segment. J'en ai parlé avec mes collègues du CNAM qui sont tous informaticiens et aucun n'est intéressé ...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2004)

> Ca risque quand même d'être un objet de segment. J'en ai parlé avec mes collègues du CNAM qui sont tous informaticiens et aucun n'est intéressé ...



Ouais bon, tes collègues sont loin d'être représentatifs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 En plus s'ils sont comme toi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2004)

> Ca risque quand même d'être un objet de segment. J'en ai parlé avec mes collègues du CNAM qui sont tous informaticiens et aucun n'est intéressé ...



J'approuve (en fait, c'est quoi déjà le CNAM?). 249 HT, ou 399 CHF, c'est vraiment trop cher. En Suisse, c'est 100 CHF (64) de plus que le prix d'une PS2!
Je suis désolé mais je trouve ça beaucoup trop. J'aurais volontiers cédé à la mode iPod si les minis avaient un prix raisonnable - et, accessoirement, une radio FM RDS, ce qu'Apple se refuse obstinément d'installer alors que ça coûte des peanuts. Mais là, je ne rejoindrai pas la famille des iPod users. Occasion manquée.


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2004)

C'est du haut de gamme, un joujou de luxe, donc avec un côté superflu mais que certains voudront à tous prix posséder, je pense que ça a clairement été pensé comme ça dès son élaboration. S'il était moins cher il perderait de sa fascination.


----------



## vincmyl (13 Janvier 2004)

Son prix n'est pas si élevé que ca..il faut pas comparer l'iPodmini a ses grand freres mais a la concurrence. Dites moi un baladeur MP3 qui se situe dans cette gamme de prix et qui a les memes capacités? AUCUN...


----------



## c-66 (13 Janvier 2004)

Je trouve que  cette analyse n'est pas dénuée de sens, en effet, on ne doute pas que 249 $ est un prix qui n'est pas fait pour durer mais qui, encore une fois par rapport à la concurrence sur ce marché, certainement au prix des composants, ... semble justifié.

Par contre cela ne posera aucun problème à Apple de baisser son prix alors que si ils avaient décidé de faire qqch de super compétitif à 149 $ ou 199 $ et que tout d'un coup avaient du monter le prix, on imagine le tollé, déjà à l'époque avec le Power Mac G4 qui avait augmenté de qq % c'était mal passé, imaginez le prix d'un ipod qui monte de 20-30 % !


----------



## sylko (13 Janvier 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est du haut de gamme, un joujou de luxe, donc avec un côté superflu mais que certains voudront à tous prix posséder, je pense que ça a clairement été pensé comme ça dès son élaboration. S'il était moins cher il perderait de sa fascination.



C'est exactement ce que je me suis dit en passant une pré-commande.


----------



## vincmyl (13 Janvier 2004)

Donc meme a 249 euros ca reste le top de ce que l'on peut trouver dans cette gamme. Et puis il suffit de l'avoir pris en main pour comprendre...il fera un tabac


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement ce que je me suis dit en passant une pré-commande.



T'as pris quelle couleur ? Tu vas graver sylko dessus ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> T'as pris quelle couleur ? Tu vas graver sylko dessus ?



Tiens, au fait la gravue est-elle possible sur les iPods Mini?


----------



## ederntal (13 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, au fait la gravue est-elle possible sur les iPods Mini?



Oui


----------



## ederntal (13 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de m'appercevoir que les nouveaux écouteurs de la mort qui tue ne sont pas livré avec les new ipod.

Ils sont vraiments mieux ?


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'appercevoir que les nouveaux écouteurs de la mort qui tue ne sont pas livré avec les new ipod.
> 
> Ils sont vraiments mieux ?



Je n'ai jamais utilisé les casques fourni avec les walkman, quand tu branches dessus ton casque Sennheiser à 250  c'est le jour et la nuit en terme de qualité (bon certes c'est plus encombrant, mais pour les audiophiles, la qualité prime).


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ... quand tu branches dessus ton casque Sennheiser à 250  c'est le jour et la nuit...



Héhé, et après il y en a qui disent que le MiniPod est cher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A ce prix, j'espère bien que c'est le jour et la nuit.


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, et après il y en a qui disent que le MiniPod est cher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais un casque comme ça c'est comme un ampli Luxman, tu le gardes très très longtemps.


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2004)

en tout cas les nouveaux écouteur pour ipod sont très bien


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2004)

* Message de Padak posté ici, suite à son sujet fermé.  Il s'agit d'une dépêche Yahoo concernant Sony qui lance son baladeur Mp3. *




			
				Padak a dit:
			
		

> Sony veut concurrencer Apple sur les lecteurs MP3....



_*Sony Aiwa lance des baladeurs MP3 pour concurrencer l'iPod *
TOKYO (Reuters) - Sony a annoncé le lancement le mois prochain par sa filiale Aiwa d'une gamme de huit baladeurs numériques MP3 - six à mémoire flash et deux à disque dur - destinés à concurrencer l'iPod Apple, actuellement n°1 du marché.
Aiwa, qui a été complètement absorbé par Sony en décembre 2002, espère que ces lecteurs musicaux vont lui permettre de renouer avec les profits après presque quatre années de pertes.
"Nous allons faire tout ce qui est possible pour atteindre la rentabilité en 2004/2005, et ces nouveaux produits constituent un premier pas vers cet objectif", a déclaré lors d'une conférence de presse Shizuo Takashino, vice-president de Sony.
Pour y arriver, Aiwa devra prendre des parts de marché au leader Apple, qui a écoulé en l'espace de deux ans plus de deux millions d'exemplaires de son iPod, très apprécié des consommateurs pour son design novateur et son énorme capacité de stockage.
Le dernier-né du constructeur informatique californien, l'iPod mini, a la taille d'une carte de visite, mesure 1,27 centimètre d'épaisseur pour un poids de 102 grammes, peut stocker environ 1.000 chansons (4 gigaoctets), et sera disponible le mois prochain aux Etats-Unis pour 249 dollars.
Dans la nouvelle gamme d'Aiwa, le modèle comparable a sensiblement la même taille, se distingue par sa finesse (1,07 cm d'épaisseur) et son poids (68 grammes), mais sa capacité de stockage est deux fois moindre (environ 500 chansons) pour un prix de vente au Japon de 35000 yens (330 dollars).
Masaru Hirauchi, directeur de la branche Aiwa chez Sony, a déclaré viser un million d'unités vendues pour l'ensemble de la ligne de baladeurs MP3 au cours de la première année de leur commercialisation._


L'iPod Mini semble donc être visé... mais le baladeur de Sony coûtera plus cher tout en accueillant moins de chansons... Bref, l'iPod Mini n'est pas cher du tout comparé à la concurrence, d'autant plus que son prix va baisser durant l'année.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai parlé avec mes collègues du CNAM qui sont tous informaticiens



C'est sûr, l'Ipod mini n'est pas pour les barbus mangeurs de pizzas, mais plutôt pour les minettes BCBG. Les gens du CNAM n'ont pas trop le profil "fashion victim"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2004)

Lire également l'analse de Christophe Laporte, toujours sur *MacGeneration*.

Selon les prévisions, Apple va dominer le marché des baladeurs Mp3 pendant les deux prochaines années... c'est bien, et après?


----------



## salvatore (14 Janvier 2004)

Oups désolé, c'était moi l'anonyme du dessus , rendons à salvatore ce qui est au concombre masqué


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2004)

Je maintien ma conviction, le mini se situe tres bien par rapport a ses concurrents directs


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de lire l'article sur le nouveau baladeur MP3 de Sony-Aiwa sensé concurrencer l'iPod Mini.
En résumé, il a une capacité de 2Go et coute 100$ de plus que l'iPod mini... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'iPod mini n'a pas de souci à se faire de ce côté là


----------



## CastorJR (14 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire l'article sur le nouveau baladeur MP3 de Sony-Aiwa sensé concurrencer l'iPod Mini.
> En résumé, il a une capacité de 2Go et coute 100$ de plus que l'iPod mini...
> 
> 
> ...





C'est faux, il vaut 260 euros, donc encore moins en $.

source: clubic


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2004)

CastorJR a dit:
			
		

> C'est faux, il vaut 260 euros, donc encore moins en $.
> 
> source: clubic



L'article parle de 35000 yens, tout comme la dépêche Yahoo. Ce qui fait 330 dollars ou 260 euros...


----------



## CastorJR (14 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'article parle de 35000 yens, tout comme la dépêche Yahoo. Ce qui fait 330 dollars ou 260 euros...



ok, mea culpa maxima.


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2004)

Ils veulent le lancer sous la marque Aiwa ? bof...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (15 Janvier 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Ils veulent le lancer sous la marque Aiwa ? bof...



Non, c'est un bon choix.

Ca marche pas, c'est pas Apple qui a gagné face à Sony.

Ca marche, on change pour vaio et sony et hop le tour est joué.

Ils sont forts chez Sony.

Laurent


----------



## salvatore (15 Janvier 2004)

Sony supporte une foultitude de formats, il faudrait quand même qu'ils fassent un choix !

En audio portable, Sony produit des walkmans à K7, à CD, à minidisc (MD), à Hi-MD (minidisc haute capacité), à K7 DAT, à mémory sticks, à mémoire inétgrée, et maintenant à disque dur (et j'en oublie sûrement !).

A cela j'ajoutent les PDAs, la PSP, et les smartphones qui doivent bien (à vérifier) être capables de lire du MP3, ATRAC ou AAC.

Sûr que si un jour les gens de Sony décident de mettre un peu d'ordre là-dedans, ils peuvent sortir le standard universel qui tue. Mais en sont-ils capables ? That is the question.


----------



## Alex666 (15 Janvier 2004)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est un bon choix.
> 
> Ca marche pas, c'est pas Apple qui a gagné face à Sony.
> 
> ...



très fort ...


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2004)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est un bon choix.
> 
> Ca marche pas, c'est pas Apple qui a gagné face à Sony.
> 
> ...



J'ai jamais aimé Aiwa, déjà y'a 16 ans au collège, c'était la rivalité entre les walkmans Sony et Aiwa. Toute ma vie je n'ai eu que des Sony...


----------



## Alex666 (15 Janvier 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais aimé Aiwa, déjà y'a 16 ans au collège, c'était la rivalité entre les walkmans Sony et Aiwa. Toute ma vie je n'ai eu que des Sony...

















 na na nèreuuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et depuis sony a racheté aiwa ...


----------



## CastorJR (15 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'article parle de 35000 yens, tout comme la dépêche Yahoo. Ce qui fait 330 dollars ou 260 euros...




Ha ben non en fait, il vaut 260 euros, ce qui fait 220 dollars americains.

Donc pas de mea culpa.

Un  convertisseur pour prouver mes dire.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2004)

donc un peu moins cher que le prix annoncé en Europe


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2004)

CastorJR a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben non en fait, il vaut 260 euros, ce qui fait 220 dollars americains.
> 
> Donc pas de mea culpa.
> 
> Un  convertisseur pour prouver mes dire.



Y a pas les dollars dans ton convertisseur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 260 euros font toujours 330 dollars... Même chez *Oanda.com*.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2004)

L'iPod Mini... convoité pour son disque dur... A lire sur Vnunet.


----------



## kabeha (27 Janvier 2004)

Dans la rubrique "nouveautés" de Télé Cable Sattellite Hebdo, il y a un article sur l'iPod mini.
En substance, il est mis en avant pour son côté tendance (couleurs, finitions), sa compatibilité Mac/PC (et oui dans cet ordre).De plus référence à l'iPod le lecteur MP3 plus vendu, l'Apple MusicStore bientôt en Europe.
Il n'est même pas critiqué pour son prix


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2004)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Il n'est même pas critiqué pour son prix



Car il n'y a pas de raison de critiquer son prix. Il est justifié par rapport à la concurrence... qui est même parfois plus chère.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2004)

Un concurrent pour l'iPod Mini? A voir sur Vnunet... l'iPod Mini n'est décidément pas cher, et dire que son prix va encore baisser.


----------



## decoris (24 Février 2004)

j'en achèterait bien un pour sa carte compact flash... mais est ce qu'on peut le remonter avec une autre à la place, genre une 512MB? ça me suffirait largement...


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2004)

Faut-il comparer l'Ipod mini à la concurrence ou alors tout simplement avec l'Ipod...parce que dans ce cas, je ne vois pas l'intérêt objectif du mini (alors évidemment, il y a le look..ma copine m'a déjà testé de ce côté.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Floleb7 (24 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il comparer l'Ipod mini à la concurrence ou alors tout simplement avec l'Ipod...parce que dans ce cas, je ne vois pas l'intérêt objectif du mini (alors évidemment, il y a le look..ma copine m'a déjà testé de ce côté..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la taille aussi qui en fait un objet + transportable 
mais bon si les prix restent en l'etat 50 de diff pour 11Go ya un petit souci


----------



## ederntal (24 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'en achèterait bien un pour sa carte compact flash... mais est ce qu'on peut le remonter avec une autre à la place, genre une 512MB? ça me suffirait largement...



c'est un HD et non pas une carte flash, il coute d'ailleur une fortune en dehors de l'ipod, dans les 500$ il me semble...
Mac bidouille disais d'ailleur qu'il est probable que certaines personnes achetent juste un ipodmini pour l'ouvrir et prend le HD...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> c'est un HD et non pas une carte flash, il coute d'ailleur une fortune en dehors de l'ipod, dans les 500$ il me semble...
> Mac bidouille disais d'ailleur qu'il est probable que certaines personnes achetent juste un ipodmini pour l'ouvrir et prend le HD...



Il parlait de l'iOps je crois, dont j'avais donné un lien plus haut.


----------



## jeromemac (24 Février 2004)

c'est dingue les fixettes sur le prix, vous vous rendez compte que vous parlez en euro au moins??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 non parce que la différence entre le ipod et le mini n'est pas négligeable quand même 15% de réduction pour quelquechose qui techniquement est extra!!! non


----------



## woulf (24 Février 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> c'est un HD et non pas une carte flash, il coute d'ailleur une fortune en dehors de l'ipod, dans les 500$ il me semble...
> Mac bidouille disais d'ailleur qu'il est probable que certaines personnes achetent juste un ipodmini pour l'ouvrir et prend le HD...



Moi ce que je lis sur Macbidouille c'est que c'est un microdrive au format compact flash: comme le microdrive ibm 1Go, il rentre donc dans un APN par exemple (tout l'intérêt du démontage):

"Comme nous vous l'avions annoncé ici, l'iPod mini est équipé d'un Microdrive de 4Go. Le site iPoding nous montre la dissection d'un iPod mini et nous pouvons donc bien voir que c'est un Microdrive Hitachi (ex IBM) *au format standard Compacflash* qui est contenu dans ces iPods mini. Là où le bât blesse, c'est que l'iPod mini est vendu pour environ 250 $ tout compris, quand le Microdrive 4 Go seul est lui proposé à la vente autour de 500 $ ! Comme nous le fait précisément remarquer Stéphane, nous risquons de trouver beaucoup de pièces détachées d'iPod mini si Apple conserve l'interface Compactflash standard. Beaucoup de gens interessés par le Microdrive seulement auront tout intérêt à acquérir un iPod mini, le dissequer pour récupérer le disque interne et éventuellement revendre les pièces détachées..." macbidouille


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c'est dingue les fixettes sur le prix, vous vous rendez compte que vous parlez en euro au moins???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les deux sont techniqument extras, alors oui 15% d'écart entre les deux, ça fait réflechir...piurkoi ne pas prendre 15Go au lieu de 4Go...


----------



## jeromemac (26 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les deux sont techniqument extras, alors oui 15% d'écart entre les deux, ça fait réflechir...piurkoi ne pas prendre 15Go au lieu de 4Go...



parce que la carte flash de 15 ou 40Go ça n'existe pas


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2004)

il me semble que ton message était une réponse à floleb concernant la diff de prix entre ipod et ipod mini, d'où la référence aux 4 et 15Go...(ça existe un ipod 15Go ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jeromemac (26 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que ton message était une réponse à floleb concernant la diff de prix entre ipod et ipod mini, d'où la référence aux 4 et 15Go...(ça existe un ipod 15Go ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben  oui ça existe le 15Go


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ben  oui ça existe le 15Go



Il a même existé «deux fois»... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le mien est un 15 acheté en mai dernier... il a été ensuite remplacé par le 20... et maintenant c'est le 10 qui a disparu au profit du 15.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Février 2004)

moi si je l'achete ,c'est surement pas pour le demonter mais pour m'en servir ...
qui d'autre compte l'acheter pour s'en servir de balladeur?


----------



## ederntal (26 Février 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi si je l'achete ,c'est surement pas pour le demonter mais pour m'en servir ...
> qui d'autre compte l'acheter pour s'en servir de balladeur?



surtout que d'apres MacBidouille il y aurait des problèmes de compatibilités avec les APN notemment.


----------



## minime (27 Février 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que je lis sur Macbidouille c'est que c'est un microdrive au format compact flash



C'est un disque dur dont l'interface est au format Compact Flash.


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ben  oui ça existe le 15Go



oui je sais cf ma signature, c'était une blôgue...


----------



## decoris (27 Février 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> C'est un disque dur dont l'interface est au format Compact Flash.



compatible avec les APN ou pas?


----------



## jeromemac (27 Février 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais cf ma signature, c'était une blôgue...



j'avais pas vu ta signature


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Février 2004)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> qui d'autre compte l'acheter pour s'en servir de balladeur?


Moi mais ça dépendra du prix de sortie en Europe


----------



## ederntal (27 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> compatible avec les APN ou pas?



apperement non
cf derniere news de Macbidouille


----------



## decoris (27 Février 2004)

j'ai une copine qui part à chicago dans 3 semaines, j'hésite à lui demander de me ramener un ipod, et si oui mon coeur balance entre le mini et le 15...


----------



## ederntal (27 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une copine qui part à chicago dans 3 semaines, j'hésite à lui demander de me ramener un ipod, et si oui mon coeur balance entre le mini et le 15...



si tu est sur ton ordinateur quotidiennement pour remettre a jour ton ipod prend le mini... 

Mais apres le dilème c'est la couleur


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Février 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> si tu est sur ton ordinateur quotidiennement pour remettre a jour ton ipod prend le mini...
> 
> Mais apres le dilème c'est la couleur



exact,un 15Go voire un 20 ou 40 est bien pour qq qui part plusieurs semaines de chez lui,voire plusieurs mois...quoi que s'il emporte avec lui un alu 12,il peut prendre le mini!
je fais le pari que c'est cette option qui va etre retenue par pas mal de monde,et que l'ipod mini va rapidement eclipsé l'iPod...


----------



## decoris (28 Février 2004)

bah, je suis pas à 50grammes près... donc un 15 plutot qu'un 4, c'est mieux...


par contre si c'est possible de changer la carte compact flash de l'ipod mini par une "simple" de 512MB, et de récupérer la 4Go pour un APN, ça serait super coooooool!
(parceque ça me fait qd même mal au coeur de jeter un bel ipod mini!)


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une copine qui part à chicago dans 3 semaines, j'hésite à lui demander de me ramener un ipod, et si oui mon coeur balance entre le mini et le 15...


Tu peux pas lui demander de me ramener un iPod mini bleu au passage ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je fais le pari que c'est cette option qui va etre retenue par pas mal de monde,et que l'ipod mini va rapidement eclipsé l'iPod...


Je ne crois pas, car pour 150  de plus que le mini, tu as un dock, une télécommande, 20 Go, et puis l'iPod pourrait très bien passer à la vidéo et pas l'iPod mini (ça ferait une gamme équilibrée)


----------



## jeromemac (28 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas, car pour 150  de plus que le mini, tu as un dock, une télécommande, 20 Go, et puis l'iPod pourrait très bien passer à la vidéo et pas l'iPod mini (ça ferait une gamme équilibrée)



ils y tiennent à leur vidéo post-it


----------



## decoris (29 Février 2004)

bon, là je m'oriente vers le 15Go + l'adaptateur pour carte mémoire... ça fait en tout 399$, soit 325 à peu près....

a part l'adaptateur secteur, rien d'autre à signaler?

et concernant la garantie, elle est internationnale je suppose?

et concernant l'autonomie, c'est réglé j'espère?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Février 2004)

rien à faire,pour moi l'ipod est trop gros,trop encombrant,moi qui fait du vélo,c'est trop gros...
je ne dis pas que l'iPod est un mauvais produit ,au contraire,je l'ai vu a la FNAC,je le trouve très beau,mais ce qui me gêne ,c'est son encombrement...
l'iPod mini est pour moi le produit idéal,je ne priviligie pas un grosse capacité,et  4Go ,c'est un bon compromis:c'est presque la capacité des premiers iPod...


----------



## decoris (29 Février 2004)

moi c'est pas pour utiliser sur un vélo, mais pour les vacances et les photos numériques... je ne recherche pas particulièrement un lecteur MP3, c'est pour ça que ça m'aurait suffit de démonter un ipod mini et de s'en servir comme carte mémoire, mais j'ai pas le courage de faire ça!!!


----------



## nicogala (1 Mars 2004)

Vu dans le journal "20minutes" : "Apple iPod-mini, déjà victime de son succés ?" : Problème, face à l'engouement pour le petit frêre de l'iPod, les usines taïwanaises ne parviennent pas à suivre la cadence...

Comme quoi malgrès le prix...

là où ça se gâte : "les grandes chaînes de distribution françaises pourraient choisir de ne le référencer que dans certains de leur points de vente (ds un premier temps)..."

on verra bien le ... 17 ou 24? avril...


----------



## newmac (5 Mars 2004)

avril c'esr dans 4mois apres les us, si ça baisse au us ça va baissé ici non?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mars 2004)

newmac a dit:
			
		

> avril c'esr dans 4mois apres les us, si ça baisse au us ça va baissé ici non?


Pourquoi ça baisserait aux US ?
l'iPod mini n'est pas plus cher (voire moins) qu'un concurrent et il marche tellement bien qu'il est en rupture de stock.


----------



## lelavabeau (6 Mars 2004)

En plus il est pas cher du tout pour qui veut récupérer le disque dur....sauvaaaaaaage


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mars 2004)

lelavabeau a dit:
			
		

> En plus il est pas cher du tout pour qui veut récupérer le disque dur....sauvaaaaaaage


Ouais enfin pour le moment c'est pas prouvé qu'on puisse s'en resservir


----------



## vincmyl (7 Mars 2004)

J'attends de l'avoir en main pour juger mais d'apres les premiers echos, c'est un super produit


----------



## Lordwizard (7 Mars 2004)

Ca fait un malheur oui !!!
Vivement qu'il débarque en France pour aller en voir un de près !


----------



## vincmyl (8 Mars 2004)

Encore 5 à 6 semaines de patience


----------

